# Stick cordless screwdriver



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Does anyone make a decent inline cordless screwdriver? I had one years back and I kinda miss it. I don’t typically use a impact driver
due to the type of work I do, however a stick cordless would be the bomb. I’m finding that arthritis and carpal tunnel are slowing my game.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Get one of these:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Yeah not so much Splatz, I was hoping for battery power.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

https://us.amazon.com/Bosch-Bare-Tool-PS10BN-i-Driver-Exact-Fit/dp/B009K1H3VE


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why do you want it to be stick shaped?

Personally, I find gun shaped to be best for everything, even devices and cover plates.

If you specifically don’t want the impact gun, you could get the drill/driver.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Milwaukee has an M4 screwdriver. 



I was going to get one for control panel work but I just use my M12 fuel impacts for everything so I didn't want to have the driver just sit there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Milwaukee has an M4 screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get one for control panel work but I just use my M12 fuel impacts for everything so I didn't want to have the driver just sit there.


 Exactly, I use my M12 impact for everything. I used it earlier today to install dimmers, including the cover plate screws. I still haven’t stripped a single screw with it yet and it’s been close to 10 years that I’ve been using a 12v impact for devices.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I have an old white version of this one...use it all the time. Would buy again in a heartbeat. Its actually an impact, but only about 12ftlbs max, so you'd have to try to strip something. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...-Kit-with-Auto-Stop-Clutch-DF010DSE/203162011


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Why do you want it to be stick shaped?
> 
> Personally, I find gun shaped to be best for everything, even devices and cover plates.
> 
> If you specifically don’t want the impact gun, you could get the drill/driver.


I've used a 12v Hitachi impact in MCC buckets and combo starters, but it felt awkward and slower, so I went back to a regular screwdriver. Reaching into the back of cabinets is kinda tough sometimes so the stick is my preference. Years back I had a stick Skil that was nice but the batteries are toasted naturally.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

stuiec said:


> I have an old white version of this one...use it all the time. Would buy again in a heartbeat. Its actually an impact, but only about 12ftlbs max, so you'd have to try to strip something.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...-Kit-with-Auto-Stop-Clutch-DF010DSE/203162011


Yeah that's what I'm thinking about, but $167.00 is spendy for no more than that.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I love this Dewalt screwdriver. It senses the movement of your hand and turns the bit accordingly. It's variable speed and reverses automatically. The battery lasts a good long time. (I suggest you buy extra batteries. Long is not forever.) It's small enough to keep in your tool bag. My only complaint is the power switch tends to break. I bought a second one when this first happened so I could send the broken one in for repair (under warranty). I like this tool so much, I couldn't be without it. The second one experienced the same problem (after I had the first one back from the shop) so I sent one in for repair again.
Even with this problem, I recommend this tool.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-8-Volt-Max-Lithium-Ion-1-4-in-Cordless-Gyroscopic-Screw-Driver-DCF682N1A/205382906


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Coppersmith said:


> I love this Dewalt screwdriver. It senses the movement of your hand and turns the bit accordingly. It's variable speed and reverses automatically. The battery lasts a good long time. (I suggest you buy extra batteries. Long is not forever.) It's small enough to keep in your tool bag. My only complaint is the power switch tends to break. I bought a second one when this first happened so I could send the broken one in for repair (under warranty). I like this tool so much, I couldn't be without it. The second one experienced the same problem (after I had the first one back from the shop) so I sent one in for repair again.
> Even with this problem, I recommend this tool.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-...s-Gyroscopic-Screw-Driver-DCF682N1A/205382906



Thanks. 
Local HD has them. I’m gonna get one today and try it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

460 Delta said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking about, but $167.00 is spendy for no more than that.


It is, think I got it clearance for $99......not something I would have gone looking for.



Coppersmith said:


> I love this Dewalt screwdriver. It senses the movement of your hand and turns the bit accordingly. It's variable speed and reverses automatically. The battery lasts a good long time. (I suggest you buy extra batteries. Long is not forever.) It's small enough to keep in your tool bag. My only complaint is the power switch tends to break. I bought a second one when this first happened so I could send the broken one in for repair (under warranty). I like this tool so much, I couldn't be without it. The second one experienced the same problem (after I had the first one back from the shop) so I sent one in for repair again.
> Even with this problem, I recommend this tool.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-8-Volt-Max-Lithium-Ion-1-4-in-Cordless-Gyroscopic-Screw-Driver-DCF682N1A/205382906


I think this might just be my next one. Gonna keep an eye put for one to try out on the job site. The older I get, the less twisting the better!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Being a proud caveman I too use a STANLEY YANKEE screwdriver for trimout. Never once have I had to change the battery in it. The ones that I use are 130A or the 135A. I have a 135A here in the computer room and it is 8 1/4" retratced and 11 3/4" extended. That is the basic tool. If you look on ebay you can still find the small ones.
There is one in the basement that belonged to dad I bet it is 24"long extended. He used it hanging doors. It is in the same box as his brace and bits and long Stanley planes. 

You can find adaptors that adapt Yankee screwdrivers to the impact rated tools and modern drive points.
LC
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=57809&cat=1,43411,43417


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Does anyone make a decent inline cordless screwdriver? I had one years back and I kinda miss it. I don’t typically use a impact driver
> due to the type of work I do, however a stick cordless would be the bomb. I’m finding that arthritis and carpal tunnel are slowing my game.


A good portion of the time I use the DeWalt 7.2v and love it, good screwdriver.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Coppersmith said:


> I love this Dewalt screwdriver. It senses the movement of your hand and turns the bit accordingly. It's variable speed and reverses automatically. The battery lasts a good long time. (I suggest you buy extra batteries. Long is not forever.) It's small enough to keep in your tool bag. My only complaint is the power switch tends to break. I bought a second one when this first happened so I could send the broken one in for repair (under warranty). I like this tool so much, I couldn't be without it. The second one experienced the same problem (after I had the first one back from the shop) so I sent one in for repair again.
> Even with this problem, I recommend this tool.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-8-Volt-Max-Lithium-Ion-1-4-in-Cordless-Gyroscopic-Screw-Driver-DCF682N1A/205382906


Well a bit of an update here, I bought the DeWalt here and it's been a mixed bag. It has the shape I like, but the gyro control isn't as easy to control as I would like. I'm going to keep it and maybe I'll get comfortable with the control on it. 
I miss my old Skil stick. lain:


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

460 Delta said:


> Well a bit of an update here, I bought the DeWalt here and it's been a mixed bag. It has the shape I like, but the gyro control isn't as easy to control as I would like. I'm going to keep it and maybe I'll get comfortable with the control on it.
> I miss my old Skil stick. lain:


Takes practice. I was on the fence at first but after putting in 100 furniture whips and covers I got really good at it lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Well a bit of an update here, I bought the DeWalt here and it's been a mixed bag. It has the shape I like, but the gyro control isn't as easy to control as I would like. I'm going to keep it and maybe I'll get comfortable with the control on it.
> I miss my old Skil stick. lain:


Tried it in a store and hated it.

First impressions are often best.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Go with a low voltage pistol screwdriver. 

They are IDEAL for trimming out.

They don't over-torque.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

telsa said:


> Go with a low voltage pistol screwdriver.
> 
> They are IDEAL for trimming out.
> 
> They don't over-torque.


Seeing as I don't do residential or much commercial, trimming out isn't something I do much of. In my little world I prefer a stick shape for combo units and MCC buckets. Just saying.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Switched said:


> https://us.amazon.com/Bosch-Bare-Tool-PS10BN-i-Driver-Exact-Fit/dp/B009K1H3VE


I have one of those and I like it. The pivoting head can be useful. It’s a little big and bulky as a “stick, though.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

460 Delta said:


> Well a bit of an update here, I bought the DeWalt here and it's been a mixed bag. It has the shape I like, but the gyro control isn't as easy to control as I would like. I'm going to keep it and maybe I'll get comfortable with the control on it.
> I miss my old Skil stick. lain:


My own update:

I still own several of these and use them everyday. I still love them. I haven't had one break in a while so apparently the repair the shop does is well done. I still recommend this tool. PS - Small enough and light enough to keep in your tool bag.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Well here's an update to my last update, Iv'e been using the DeWalt now for a couple weeks now and I really am liking it. The gyro feature is a little odd to begin with, but a little use and it's like an extension of your hand. The battery in it really does last a good long while also. If you like a stick, I recommend this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I have one of those and I like it. The pivoting head can be useful. It’s a little big and bulky as a “stick, though.




I have one and don't use it that often due to the size.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A good portion of the time I use the DeWalt 7.2v and love it, good screwdriver.


I have one of those. I broke it in driving 3" screws through 2 X 4's
Still works great.....14 years later.
The only improvement I would make is a light.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to own a rechargeable Skil. I think left it with an ex. It was slow as molasses.

https://picclick.com/Vintage-Skil-Twist-Cordless-Screwdriver-2105-w-Charger-183494788116.html


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Dan the electricman said:


> I used to own a rechargeable Skil. I think left it with an ex. It was slow as molasses.
> 
> https://picclick.com/Vintage-Skil-Twist-Cordless-Screwdriver-2105-w-Charger-183494788116.html


That’s similar to the one that I had, mine had a removable battery pack though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> I have one of those. I broke it in driving 3" screws through 2 X 4's
> Still works great.....14 years later.
> The only improvement I would make is a light.



I got mine in 2001 and it's still going strong.


----------



## NavigatorGT (Mar 25, 2018)

I used this for several years before I tried the new sub-compact line (blacked out) and stopped using it. It has two speeds and an adjustable clutch. It can be used straight dildo_style or pistol grip. The controls are intuitive and it's Makita quality. 

Can't post links or photos so.... Makita DF012DSE 7.2V Lithium-Ion Cordless 1/4" Hex Driver-Drill Kit with Auto-Stop Clutch


----------

